# Working in Dubai



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone heard anything about working in Dubai? It is supossed to be the fastest growing city in the world, they plan on doing what would normally take 70 years worth of construction in the next 10 years. Like 75 percent of the population of the city is international, alot of them there to work. Some of the architecture that they have and plan to build is just amazing....and apparently really good money..and taxing is illegal in the country! Just curious what people have heard.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

that's where they are building their own shaped islands to look like a palm tree. and also another project shaped like something, can't think of what it is. 
the architect i'm about to work for, on his own house, works and goes there a lot. he is a principle architect for a firm out of princeton, NJ. when i returned his first phone call. i called his cell number he left me. it was 5pm here on the east coast and I didn't know he was in Dubai, but it was like 2 or 3 am the next day there. ooops. lol.
i'll have to ask him once i start working on his house, about dubai and what it's like there. 
I can imagine they can build fast because they have so much money from oil. there is a limitless supply of money in that region so it's not a matter of what is the cost, but how fast can you build it, this is how i want it done, figure it all out. they are trying to make that one of the greatest vacation spots in the world, maybe for when they run out of oil someday, they are planning for the future for income?


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

There is a lot of money in Dubai and a lot more coming.

I used to work with a guy who had a short-term job there. They pay very well for skilled work and he also said there are no taxes to worry about.

Emerates Airlines just started a non-stop trip from Toronto to Dubai because of all their business travellers.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dubai


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I saw a special about that a few weeks ago,although I can't remember where.
It seems there was some controversy over the low wages that the locals were being paid.They showed a shot of one of the sub divisions where a lot of the homes sat unsold.
Most of the people that live there were sub poverty and the Pres.was getting a lot of slack for spending so much to build these places for the rich.
Aren't they building the tallest building in the world there?


Just stumbled on this site:
http://www.civiliancontractorjobs.com/


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

oldfrt said:


> I saw a special about that a few weeks ago,although I can't remember where.
> It seems there was some controversy over the low wages that the locals were being paid.They showed a shot of one of the sub divisions where a lot of the homes sat unsold.
> Most of the people that live there were sub poverty and the Pres.was getting a lot of slack for spending so much to build these places for the rich.
> Aren't they building the tallest building in the world there?
> ...


Aren't you talking about New York ? :w00t::laughing:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

jmic,

Too muddy out there for you today?

Sounds like New York?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

oldfrt said:


> jmic,
> 
> Too muddy out there for you today?
> 
> Sounds like New York?


 Scheduled to dig gas line today but with the forecast the way it was I didn't want to take a chance of trench filling up with water. We're in a flood plain as is so it don't take much water to make a mess.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I did a search of Dubia, and yeah they are building their airport to be the largest in the World and is looking at going to 60 million people a year going thru this airport, from the now 20 million people that pass thru Dubia air port, the thing with construction over there is people are getting killed by walls falling in on them, In September 27 eight people were killed and 40 others getting hurt, But they plan on dropping 4.1 Billion so there's money to be made, I bet the reason these walls are falling apart has to do with Fast. I always believed that fast meant cutting corners and then stuff falls apart.:whistling The other thing is Dubia is right across the creek from Iran,:w00t:


----------



## Putty Truck (Oct 6, 2007)

Youse guys could be talking about America.


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

Well what I have heard is that if you are a white collar worker (engineer, architect, real estate) then sure there is money to be made but if you are a blue collar worker then forget it unless you want to live life as a slave.


----------

